# Morning monster



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

We all have those mornings...:vs_smirk:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That's me!!! Love it!! :biggrin: :vs_clouds::super:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So cute Luna.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep I know that feeling !


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

She's beautiful.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm what should I do if I'm still like the "Before washing" picture? >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Hmmm what should I do if I'm still like the "Before washing" picture? >.<


Just turn off the light....(kidding!)..:vs_smirk:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe... washing with the lights turned off? jajajajajajajajaja Will be trying tomorrow (?


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Love it.Great job.


----------

